# Things to take to a dog show:



## Feralpudel

Some shows don't allow soft-sided crates in the grooming/breed ring area. The premium list will say if they aren't allowed.


----------



## KalaMama

Feralpudel said:


> Some shows don't allow soft-sided crates in the grooming/breed ring area. The premium list will say if they aren't allowed.


Glad you told me that because I was about to purchase 2 I don't see anything about it on the premium list but I would rather wait and see. We have only been to outside shows so far and set up hasn't been necessary because we lived close enough. The upcoming show is indoors with very limited space and 45 minutes or so from my house.


----------



## NOLA Standards

*things to take...*

A HELPER! Just don't tell them what they are really in for...


Seriously,

I love my stool. Let's me sit close enough to the table when fluffing/drying and is easy to take ringside for the groups. WalMart - round top, black, 4 legs, collapses. My show friends bought it for me (maybe because my rear was often parked on one of theirs?? hwell

A little hot water pot is another handy item. It's nice to have warm water when you are washing out the neck hair and top knot if you have a multiple day show. With that goes a spray bottle -mine has Dawn and water mixed - and a rubbermaid deep dish pan and several towels.

Flat iron
Blow dryer (in case the big dryer should ever die)
rubber bands
combs/brushes/grooming tools
couple of bottles of spray (let's not start that debate)
scrunchies for ears
extra rubber bands for arm band


Ooh! I have an extension cord and power strip but my next purchase is what I saw this weekend. It's 100 foot extension cord on a roller and multiple outlets in the side of the "roller".

Gallon of water
Treats/squeakies

I have a collapsible crate - has metal posts - and a wire crate. I take both - mostly cover the collapsible with my NOLA towel (Thank you, Jean). No one has ever said anything - but I know the puppy shouldn't go in there! 

I also have a dolly - not a rolling cart. 

Never have taken a generator - although I live in New Orleans - so you can bet I have one - I have TWO!! 

Hope some of those ideas help you out! 

Tabatha


----------



## cbrand

Items for break down:

Grooming spray such as Matrix Instacure.

or

Basin for neck bathing
Jug to carry water in
Diluted shampoo
Towels

or for last day

Baby powder to sprinkle in sprayed parts of hair


----------



## roxy25

KalaMama said:


> I am trying to compile a list of items needed for a dog show in town so I don't forget anything. I have never had to "set up" so I would like to know what some of you take with you.
> Does everyone take generators and blowers? Collapsible crates instead of wire or plastic?
> Thanks!


OMG this is too funny that you posted this ( I did not see this thread yesterday) but last night I had a nightmare ! I was dreaming I was at a show by my self with out my sisters help. I had to spray Enzo up and groom him myself !( which by the way never have done before lol) One big problem though ..... in my dream I left his bag of grooming supplies at home :scared:

I told my self I don't want to pull him out of the show so I scrambled to find one of my handler friends and of course since it was a nightmare he was no where to be found LOL I woke up after that thankfully

This is the list I bring :

Towel
Brushes
Combs
shears
hair spray
grooming table
Rubber bans
His protective collar 
show leads ( multiple just in case ) 
Diluted conditioner or shampoo to take hair spray out
bait ( usually I buy it at the shows) 
speaker toy 
water


----------



## KalaMama

Thanks ladies! This is super helpful roxy, what a dream!


----------



## roxy25

I forgot to say I don't bring crates because we only had Enzo at the show. Now that I have new puppy I am going to buy one of the soft crates so at least one dog can be in their if needed.

We usually do not stay long at shows


----------



## NOLA Standards

*crate*

Roxy

Annie will stay in a soft crate all day. B gets out of the wire one if both top and bottom aren't latched. She will NOT stay in the soft crate - she's a break out artist and the soft crate is way too destructible.

So careful with the pup and the soft crate. Enzo will probably be fine though.


----------



## Salukie

NOLA Standards said:


> *Flat iron*
> Blow dryer (in case the big dryer should ever die)
> rubber bands
> combs/brushes/grooming tools
> couple of bottles of spray (let's not start that debate)
> scrunchies for ears
> extra rubber bands for arm band


Why the flat iron? For the ears?


----------



## NOLA Standards

for the ears  and sometimes her bracelets. I'm kind of bad about letting my girls be hounds and their bracelets are often wet and curly SO much that they are really hard to get straight.


----------



## Salukie

NOLA Standards said:


> for the ears  and sometimes her bracelets. I'm kind of bad about letting my girls be hounds and their bracelets are often wet and curly SO much that they are really hard to get straight.


Cool! I didn't know you could use a flat iron on dog hair!


----------



## AgilityIG

ok... I don't have a conformation dog right now, but do show a lot. I keep a check list on my computer and print it out for each weekend and go through and check things off as they are put in the van or bagged up. The list is divided up into sections (people stuff, dog stuff, camping gear, what needs to be done prior to the show, cooler stuff, misc. stuff, etc...) If I didn't have lists, I would forget my dog!! :biggrin:


----------



## Feralpudel

And most importantly, don't forget to pack your sense of humor!! I'd better have mine, because Dexter always remembers to bring his.


----------

